# correct wheels



## noahfecks (Jul 28, 2013)

yes this is a dumb question, but my google-foo is sub par this evening

as I prepare to resto my 67 I want to make sure I get the right wheels and tires back on when it's done. My PHS says code 45-8 custom wheel disks. I know that means a 14x6 wheel but can someone show me a picture of what wheels these are? Thanks in advance


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Iras car has option 45-8 custom wheel disks.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/iras67-48210/


----------

